# anyone wear asat camo?



## allwayzfishin

thinking of pickin up the 3 pc 3-d suit. comments on this camo?


----------



## B&HOUTDOORS

I have the ASAT Leafy suit. Top bottoms and facemask. It works pretty good on the ground as well. I have been using it for 3 years. I have the cover suit that goes over my scent blocker stuff. Make sure you wash it a few times in U/V killer plus the washing helps the leafy suit stand up the cutouts, if thats the suit you are getting. Good Stuff


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

I have the asat 3d suit as well. Washing it also softens up the "leaves" and quiets them. I really like it overall, however there are some things I don't like about it. One, the pants are cut bigger than normal. I wish they were sized better. I don't like the facemask either. I can't anchor right with it on due to the 3d material. I've ripped a few holes in the pants from jaggers, but that was user error, not an issue with the suit. The camo is awesome though, the best there is!


----------



## Carpn

Great camo. You can get away with hunting spots while wearing ASAT where deer would pick you right out wearing other camo. I wear the standard non-leafy stuff...


----------



## allwayzfishin

nice buck man, think i will pick some up. will mostly be stalking them in and near food plots. thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## allwayzfishin

ended up buying predator brown deception scentlok pants and jacket. all for 60 bucks from a friend. pants are 2x and a lil long but should be fine for layering. jacket is an xl. i have a gortex suit to wear underneath. think this will be ok for a few years to hunt with?


----------



## Metzie

Two of my friends swear by it!! I have some old ASAT. I would like to get some ASAT Leafy wear. Any suggestions on where? Thanks


----------

